# DynDns on AirPort Extreme?



## zynizen (Sep 27, 2007)

Hello, 

I use Apple Remote Desktop 3 for some administration needs between a few clients I have, and have just gotten into the mac side, now that I serve a couple mac clients..  as apposed to my previous windows clients..

is it possible to setup a dynamic dns service like dyndns.org for the Airport?
I dont see any settings there for that type of connection.

I know that if more than one mac is on the network, and you enter the modem IP it will list all available computers enabled using ARD, however...

I need an easy way to manage the dynamic IP of the cable modem.

Thanks!!!


----------



## Satcomer (Sep 28, 2007)

Well you will need something like Dynamic DNS. If you set up NAT on the Airport you will need to read their Dynamic DNS and NAT Knowledge Article.


----------

